# Worlds best cat toy - recommended by bee!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They love it!!  They both got quite excited!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha ha they look like they're having fun!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie & Lola love it!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I went looking for one after you posted it the other day and nowhere has got them

Fab pikkies Crofty*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww have you got a Pets At Home near yours?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats where I tried Bee, they've all ran out of them*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they must be quite popular!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, the lass in the shop said they are
I'll keep trying though*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, the lass in the shop said they are
> I'll keep trying though*


yeh i tried before and they didnt have any, got them in today so i was lucky!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww bless them. I love watching my cats play with new toys or their favourite ones... the thing is I never seem to have my camera to hand!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

They are having fun-love pics like these


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Love the photos 

Had my hands on that toy today in Pets at Home, didn't buy it though  wish I had now. Nearly got a new scratch post too, think I'll pop back tomorrow and have another look.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Aww, you should of, lol. We can't get them up here, they're all sold out*


----------

